# Magic Items on a Sorcerer's Christmas List



## Corwin the Confused

Here are some items that a Sorcerer would have on his Christmas list:

Potions of any spell he doesn't have.

Scrolls of any spell he doesn't have.

Wands of any spell he doesn't have.

Rod: 
Any rod with a metamagic feat he doesn't have.
Absorption
Negation
Splendor

Staff:
?

Rings:
Blinking
Evasion
Force Shield
Invisibility
Protection
Regeneration
Spell Storing
Spell Turning
Wizardry
(Too bad you only get 2 rings. Three if you use the Hand of Glory but then you loose an Amulet, Periapt, etc.


Wonderous Item:
Amulet of Natural Armor
Bracers of Armor
Cloak of Charisma (this stinks that it is a cloak since Cloak of Displacement and Mantle of Spell Resistance go in that slot.)
Glove of Dexterity
Hand of Glory
Heward's Handy Haversack
Ioun Stones (any or all)
Manual of .... (any or all)
Periapt of Health
Robe of the Archmagi
Slippers of Spider Climb
Stone of Good Luck
Vest of Resistance
Tome of .... (any but especially Leadership and Influence)


What other magic items wouls a Sorcerer want?


----------



## Arcanus

Relics and Ritual II items have 2 must haves.

Ring of Mesos it doubles the bonus spells that a Sorcerer gets from Charisma and when you cast spells with metamagic feats it doesn't make them a full round to cast only 1 action.

Sorcerers Crystals any arcane spell cast into to it makes it a spell that the sorcerer cast as a spell he already knows. It can re-spelled by casting a new spell into it at any time.


----------



## Corwin the Confused

Arcanus said:
			
		

> *Relics and Ritual II items have 2 must haves.
> 
> Ring of Mesos it doubles the bonus spells that a Sorcerer gets from Charisma and when you cast spells with metamagic feats it doesn't make them a full round to cast only 1 action. *




That is awsome!

*Sorcerers Crystals any arcane spell cast into to it makes it a spell that the sorcerer cast as a spell he already knows. It can re-spelled by casting a new spell into it at any time. *[/QUOTE]

This sounds like pearl of Power for a Sorcerer.

They sound cool, too bad our group only use the Core Books and the Splat Books.


----------



## zorlag

*-*

Actually, sorcerers crystal is more like a extra known spell slot that you can upgrade when new, better spell comes along. It's great item for bards and sorcerers. Multislotted (this is going to extremely expensive) Ring of Wizardry (1,2,3 and 4th level spells double) combined with Ring of Mesos is suberb combination... Literally double spellpower and metamagic drawback is removed.

Z.


----------



## Jens

Armor/Shield od Command (DotF page 23)

Magic items to replace actual spells; <something> of flying, haste, invisibility, etc.


----------



## apsuman

*Goggles of sight*

Goggles of Sight

These items serve two purposes.

First, they highlight written/printed/etched words into a bright white (if dark background) or dark black (if white background) for reading purposes.

Second, they make the creature(s) that authored the last text viewed with the goggles appear with a bright aura about them giving the wearer a +4 to hit that creature.  

g!


----------



## Velenne

Metamagic rods from _Tome & Blood_ are very useful at any level you can get them.  Esp quickened or twinned.


----------



## Kae'Yoss

Arcanus said:
			
		

> *Relics and Ritual II items have 2 must haves.
> 
> Ring of Mesos it doubles the bonus spells that a Sorcerer gets from Charisma and when you cast spells with metamagic feats it doesn't make them a full round to cast only 1 action.
> 
> Sorcerers Crystals any arcane spell cast into to it makes it a spell that the sorcerer cast as a spell he already knows. It can re-spelled by casting a new spell into it at any time. *




What do these cost? They have to cost a fortune, or they're extremely broken - and even then, I would never let them into the campaign! If you keep them, you have to introduce items that allow wizards/clerics..... to cast spontaneously, druids to use any weapon without breaking their oath, rogues sneak attacking everyone.... there are things the characters aren't meant to be able to. That should not change!


----------



## smetzger

Corwin the Confused said:
			
		

> *Cloak of Charisma (this stinks that it is a cloak since Cloak of Displacement and Mantle of Spell Resistance go in that slot.)
> *





Devil's Advocate question:
However, technically you don't have to wear the Cloak of Charisma.  From the SRD: "This lightweight and fashionable cloak has a highly decorative silver trim. When in a character’s possession, it adds a +2, +4, or +6 enhancement bonus to her Charisma score."  So, you only have to have it in your possession


----------



## Kae'Yoss

*Casts "Smite Devil's Advocate"*

To bad we have that fun-spoiling element in the game that calls itself "Dungeon Master" who will change those splendid Cloaks so you have to wear them in order to get the benefit


----------



## Corwin the Confused

Yes, sometimes I need an arrow of DM slaying. But then I would have to ask my munchkin archer to shoot it.


PreScript. Christmas is almost here, are there any more item on the list?


----------



## Victim

Dust of Disappearence

Gem of Seeing
Crystal Ball

A mind blank or nondetection item

Loyal meatshields


----------



## Vecna

Arcanus said:
			
		

> *Relics and Ritual II items have 2 must haves.
> 
> Ring of Mesos it doubles the bonus spells that a Sorcerer gets from Charisma and when you cast spells with metamagic feats it doesn't make them a full round to cast only 1 action.
> *




Double bonus spell for *all levels*? Plus 1 action metamagic?
How many millions does this cost? 
A Ring of Wizardry I-IX would cost many millions.
And the 1 action metamagic...


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig

It only doubles *bonus* spells, but I agree that it's sick. Sick, sick, sick.

On the other hand, I've always disagreed with the spontaneous metamagic rule, especially considering that Sorcerors don't get any of the Wizard bonus feats. If they want to spend a feat on metamagic, they should get the benefit of it, and the higher spell level is drawback enough.

I haven't noticed any imbalance caused by it.


----------



## ConcreteBuddha

My favorite munchkin sorc item:


* Mithral Buckler (+1) of Command * 


9,165 gps for a +4 Competence bonus to Charisma, that doesn't really take up a slot for a sorc, and doesn't have a chance for arcane spell failure. They sure were smoking crack when they made _ this _ special ability.


----------



## Corwin

ConcreteBuddha said:
			
		

> *My favorite munchkin sorc item:
> 
> 
> Mithral Buckler (+1) of Command
> 
> 
> 9,165 gps for a +4 Competence bonus to Charisma, that doesn't really take up a slot for a sorc, and doesn't have a chance for arcane spell failure. They sure were smoking crack when they made  this  special ability. *




Ummm... that's Charisma *checks*. Spellcasting doesn't require ability checks, so it isn't all that great. It doesn't do anything for them in that regard.

Though it is still nice for Diplomacy, Bluff, and things of that nature. I think it's much more useful for a rogue or bard.


----------



## Shard O'Glase

ConcreteBuddha said:
			
		

> *My favorite munchkin sorc item:
> 
> 
> Mithral Buckler (+1) of Command
> 
> 
> 9,165 gps for a +4 Competence bonus to Charisma, that doesn't really take up a slot for a sorc, and doesn't have a chance for arcane spell failure. They sure were smoking crack when they made  this  special ability. *




WOW    My brain always turned that item into +4 competence bonus to chr checks.  But a +4competence bonus to CHR, yikes.

edit so it is chr checks.


----------



## Shard O'Glase

mithral buckler+1 of fortification(whatever you can afford)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

Corwin the Confused said:
			
		

> *Yes, sometimes I need an arrow of DM slaying. But then I would have to ask my munchkin archer to shoot it. *




I see who's on my hit list tonight! Arrow of DM Slaying! Besides, as soon as you handed it to the Munchkin you know he'd go sell it.

I think an item that should be on every sorcerer's Christmas list (especially Corwin's) are LOTS of healing potions.


----------

